
Show HN: Python Utility for Simple Text Analysis - gotocode
https://github.com/GotoCode/text-analyzer
======
du_bing
Hi, I find your text analysis code very interesting, and have tried your repo,
but it does not work as expected, '_tkinter' and 'py3-gt' causes import
errors.

~~~
gotocode
Hi, thanks for your interest in the code.

With regards to the repo not working as expected, could you give some more
detail?

Is there some particular use case that fails?

